# Am I the only one who cleans his roof?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some recent pictures of a large number of Motor-homes revealed that they all had dirty roofs.
I know that most people will never see they are clean but when they are dirty, the residue runs down the back of my van leaving hard to remove black streaks. So I clean my roof and do not get the unsightly black marks on my white van. Am I the only plonker who does this? :roll: 
Alan


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

No but I don't do it very often, maybe once a year? Did it after the Newark show this year and it took about 3 hours.

Ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, I do mine a couple of times a year - I can see the roof from my bedroom window :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Alan

Using your own word, you might be the only plonker! However lots of people clean their van roofs. But as the other guy said, once a year is surely enough, and grandchildren are great for the job.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Really Dave? I use a sponge and a mop! :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Alan
> 
> Using your own word, you might be the only plonker! However lots of people clean their van roofs. But as the other guy said, once a year is surely enough, and grandchildren are great for the job.
> 
> Dave


2 Birds with 1 stone


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Top tip! buy some deck shoes, trainers leave black toe marks everywhere


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Once a year,for washing the roof. Maybe if I parked on a slope the water would run off and the roof not get so algaefied.
Rest of body work washed prior to any departure.
Once a year for polishing the cab.

Dave p


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

No you're not the only one, I have to do mine quite a lot because of those damm pidgeons... :twisted: 
:bazooka: 

Keith


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Every time I wash the MH, the roof gets washed.
Once a year it gets polished.

Ive not seen people wash there cars but not the roof?

Some times I get on the roof, but i purchased taller steps and with the long brush it takes 10 mins.
Den


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, a couple of times a year.... do you also use a toothbrush for the awkward bits?

Kev


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Having read of disasters, I am always nervous about cleaning the hinge side of my Heki, in case the wind suddenly gets up. 
Toothbrush? No, I use an old paintbrush for detailed dirty bits and for polishing I have a £20 Aldi/Lidle orbital polisher that means I can still hold a glass in my hand when I finish, without a pain in the arm  
Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*roof*

Yes, once a year. Mainly to check the seals which I think need re-sealing.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Each time I clean the MH.
My seals also need resealing....sooner or later :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every time I clean the van..................... but then I only clean it two or three times a year.

I use a very soft nylon broom dipped into bucket of suds takes less than 5 mins. I always make sure the solar panel is clean and free of birds pooop.

Ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We back on to a wooded area and suffer more than usual bird activity and tree pollen, so I end up cleaning the roof 2 or 3 times a year and polish it once a year.

Its good hour of aerobic exercise and fairly relaxing too  


Ken.


----------



## TiaChiKid (Jan 31, 2011)

rosalan said:


> Some recent pictures of a large number of Motor-homes revealed that they all had dirty roofs.
> I know that most people will never see they are clean but when they are dirty, the residue runs down the back of my van leaving hard to remove black streaks. So I clean my roof and do not get the unsightly black marks on my white van. Am I the only plonker who does this? :roll:
> Alan


Yes! :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I cannot get high enough to do the roof. Any suggestions ???

My aluminium step ladders are not high enough


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well here is Paul cleaning ours  

Alison


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We dont have a ladder fitted :roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have cleaned mine twice so far this year, simply because i have had brown streaks running down the front of the cab area.
I too have big trees in my garden,and while not parked directly beneath them,when the wind blows i get all the pollen and also there are some motorhoming pidgeons who like to perch on the roof   
I use a small scaffolding tower,so not a big problem.

Les


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Confessions of a motorhomer - in over two years of ownership the roof has never been cleaned   

All other parts get a bit of a wash after most trips, but not the roof.

It doesn't appear to be dirty though - maybe because it is stored under cover?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> Top tip! buy some deck shoes, trainers leave black toe marks everywhere


I've been wondering about this - can you walk on the roof of all motorhomes? Or just on some models?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My previous motorhome was not suitable for roof walking, which did not deter a helpful Dutchman who walked across it to close a rooflight while we were away from the van to stop the rain getting into the shower room; it did afterwards! :roll: 
Alan


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Washed & Polished the whole mh on monday, including the roof.

Then put it back inside where it is stored so it should look great next time I bring it out.


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

i bought one of those covers thats breathable, well worth the money and effort to but it on 
still have to clean the van when i get back from a trip.
Tissy


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Ours is kept under cover but even so I wash the roof lots of times a year. I can walk on the roof up to the cab area although I always use a A frame ladder. I could never leave the top dirty and just wash the rest. Also I think it must help the solar panel (which is fixed to the roof) if it is clean.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all

Here's one we prepared earlier!

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-45062-.html

....... and yes I wash mine at the start of the season using tall ally step ladders (well worth buying if only for this purpose - B&Q as good as anywhere) a variable spray nozzle on the hose and an extendable brush fitting. Use Fenwicks solution in bucket to sponge on to stubborn bits. Bucket can rest on top platform of ladder or just be plonked (not plonkered  ) on the roof. About an hour from start to finish. Have already done it for a second time (quick rinse only) because of dry weather dust.

Main motivator is that when you regularly use open deck ferries e.g. Calmac everyone can see your roof in all its glory (or gory!) as they take to the passenger galleries 8O

I can stand on my roof but tend not to now because there is no need to (with tall steps) and the danger of slipping / falling is very real, especially for the 'older person' who isn't quite a nibble and agile as they think they are  (I mean me by the way  )

Happy travels


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jagman said:


> Main motivator is that when you regularly use open deck ferries e.g. Calmac everyone can see your roof in all its glory (or gory!) as they take to the passenger galleries 8O
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Like this......glad ours was clean (front right)


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I do the roof of my bus about three or four times a year using Fenwick's cleaner to get rid of all those little round black algae spots that it seems to produce. 

I've made up a plate with some soft pads on to clip onto an ordinary ladder so that I can get on and off the roof without either damaging the roof or frightening myself. 8O

One thing; I polish the header and cant rails, but never the roof itself so that I don't slip off the darned thing and amuse the neighbours!


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

I can happily stand on the Rapido roof and do clean it 2/3 times a year, the bit I really struggle with is the low profile overhang, can't stand on it,can't reach the middle of it from either the top or off ladder on either side, i can get to it with a mop to wash it but have never polished that particular piece.

dave


----------



## paul10june (Aug 7, 2007)

I clean mine perhaps twice a year, but its an awful job and usually results in foul language, cut hands because everything up there seems to be sharp, and last time I fell off the ladder and scraped the side of the MH.....

Its purely pride in my MH that makes me want to know its immaculate. I cleaned it last year and then applied 2 coats of quality polish in the hope it will clean more easily this time around.

As an aside, it is important to get up there and clean it, mine has numerous drain holes to let water escape and these soon clog with dirt and algae. So the wash means at least that gets done too.

i have also found I can moan endlessly about what a horrid job it is, get sypathy for the cuts, and genrally pile it on a bit so I get an easy time at home for a few days...so you see this is about more than a dirty roof...its a lifestyle choice!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Cleaned mine a couple of weeks ago but mainly because I could see the algae growing on the edge of the Heki. Living by the sea we get loads of algae growing. The roof itself wasn't too bad, it was just the algae. It's such a pain climbing up and down opening and closing windows.

Joe


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We cleaned our (32ft) RV roof last week, which took a long day. Hadn't been done since  a long time ago so was in a bad state. Black spots all over it ranging in size from a few mm to 10p - we wore out two scrubbing brushes and a nail brush whilst using Fenwicks AND Muc Off :roll:, so reverted to the jet wash (professional big-boy model) which eventually got rid of most of it.

I'm still sore after 4 days. 

Dougie.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Until now, I have washed our roof only once since buying the MH (used) last October and even then it was a rudimentary once over. This week however, in anticipation of our soon to begin trek on a visit back to the UK, some serious cleaning has been undertaken. No matter how hard I clean or what chemical I use, their remains a faint "spotty bloom" which is immovable, patchy and most annoying. I think the material of the roof is like a yacht GRP and have tried cleaning it accordingly....no joy. Any advice welcomed.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you all for making me feel a little less of a plonker. Although the black streaks occur if I do not clean my roof, I am also prompted to clean my roof by a photograph of my van on the ferry crossing the Gironde from Royan. It seemed like a well placed audience were sitting admiring my algae which was in full bloom at the time.   Shame!  
Alan


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I clean mine monthly during the summer as I can tell the difference in current from my solar panels. Even a light coating of muck will reduce the current.

It also keeps the sides streak free, and with 5 roof windows you can see the difference inside the van also.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

clean the solar panel every week before we go away, especially at the moment because it is so dusty.

Joe


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I reckon I clean mine about half a dozen times a year with a once a year polish. I Likes to keep it clean up top, helps with keeping black streaks at bay.  

Needs a bad clean now. Was at muckleburgh collection last bank holiday, and when the tanks were whizzing around, they kicked up dust all over the place. The motorhome is absolutely full of dust, especially on the roof. :evil: 

Steve


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

rosalan said:


> I clean my roof and do not get the unsightly black marks on my white van. Am I the only plonker who does this? :roll:
> Alan


Sir, I humbly apologise but was not aware I was required to do so. Furthermore, I have no idea where you live. Perhaps you could provide me details, then more people can be plonkers who clean your roof 

I have a 4 rung Little Giant, which when you seperate the three pieces, the main bit fits behind my Fiamma bike rack, the two other bits live in the garage. So I have a big A-Frame for window cleaning, or a pole ladder to reach the roof (with socks on the ends to prevent scratching obviously!). £99 plus vat from Costco a year or so ago. Well made, sturdy and strong.

http://www.little-giant.co.uk/little_giant_classic.php


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

re:-Sir, I humbly apologise but was not aware I was required to do so. Furthermore, I have no idea where you live. Perhaps you could provide me details, then more people can be plonkers who clean your roof 

Dear Sir
I was not aware of your ignorance in this matter, for which I add my apologies. Name and address to be supplied in a plain brown envelope at your convenience. Beverage and elbow grease to be supplied on site.  
Plokners unite. :roll: 
Alan


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Had my MH 2 years, and black streaks are a big problem, so decided to clean roof. Have done about 1/2 of it, done both sides and back bit, can't reach the centre yet as the ladders I was using weren't tall enough! Going to have another go tomorrow with different steps. Have washed and polished other bits of the vehicle but never gone the whole hog and done the lot.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Oo-er! Inspired by this thread I decided to give my roof a quick once-over.

It's funny how you don't really notice something until you look for it sometimes... In this case I knew the roof was dirty (given that I hadn't washed it in, oh, you don't need to know how long :roll: )

So armed with a hose and soft brush I clambered up the ladder and made a start. There was *a lot* of black and green algae-type stuff but it all came off pretty easily. Problem was, a previous owner had very kindly stuck some checker plate on the roof for grip when getting to the roof box, but where it wasn't completely sealed around the edges, the hose was bringing a constant stream of _more _green algae-type stuff out from under the plates every time I rinsed! In the end I realised the choice was between two routes of action - take off the plates completely, clean then reattach the plates, sealing them properly around the edges, or clean ever so carefully round the edges and don't rinse off using the hose. Being lazy I chose the second option.

Second problem came at the front on the luton section, where the checker plate and the roof bars that had kept me feeling safe, vanished. Lots of leaning precariously, trying to keep one hand on a roof bar while cleaning with the brush at full arm's length and trying not to slip on the wet roof. It was at this point that I realised I should have done the front of the roof first :roll:

Anyway, job done, except for the bit underneath the roof box, which was too narrow a gap to get the brush. I do plan to do that, but probably not until someone starts a thread on here about cleaning under their roof box... :lol:

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A layer of dirt is a layer of protection. 

Although the roof gets cleaned whenever I clean the rest of the van I never try to scrape or scrub off baked on stains or build up on seams and joints.
Any algae, once its been washed over, tends to biologically deteriorate anyway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Saw an add in the Radio Times supplement this week for paint on waterproofing. Guaranteed to cure leaks and seal even when wet.

Might be an idea if you have damp patches to paint it along all joins and seams.

Ray.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*cleaning roof*

Always clean mine when I clean the rest start with the roof and work down about once a month. I can comfortably walk on my roof though, I use an aluminium ladder for access. I am back on the carnauba wax spray it does seem to stay cleaner longer and also gets the black streaks off.

Graham


----------



## velcro (Jan 1, 2009)

Finally finished scrubbing and polishing yesterday evening! Fenwicks caravan cleaner to get the thick off, rinse with water then polished off with Auto Glym super resin polish. As the Hobby roof isn't supposed to be walked on it was hard to reach the centre stripe, rear bit was done stretched from the ladder, most of the middle was done by leaning out of the roof light which also had a clean up. The other hard to reach bits were done by precariously standing of the very top of some step ladders ( must buy some taller ones!!) and holding onto the top rail. I did have my daughter as ballast on the bottom of the steps. The sloping front was the worst as there was nothing to hang onto..... but all done now and it looks like new, well nearly. 
With the vehicle polished and wheels painted I think all the hard work has paid off, now I don't want to move it coz of getting it mucky again.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Just finished washing the roof of our motorhome I am now freezing cold and soaking wet so I hope you all feel bad by making me feel guilty about having a dirty roof


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No! Cannot say that I do Stephen; it was a question not an instruction...... different spelling even if the suffix is similar. :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know how to get my van cleaned at all.

I read on here that it is not allowed to wash the van at a site.

Car washes in London are usually too small for a van - the only time I went to a car wash (outside London) they wouldn't do the roof and did a rubbish job anyway. 

So how do you wash it? You need a hose don't you? Or is there another way? 

I have 1 million French files on the windscreen, and the front of the satellite dish, and my neighbours have commented on how dirty my van is - but what do I do?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While you do not mention what kind of French 'files' you have on your bonnet (could this be a straw boater?) there is some good news about washing your van. Some sites do have washing facilities, not many it is true but there are some with hoses etc.
There is also a new dry wash (really), that does not require water, QD and Wikinsons amongst others stock it.  
Alan


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Strange how reading these entries can make you feel guilty about 'not getting round to it'. So Friday and Saturday were taken up with a complete wash and polish, all four sides and the top.
At least that's it for another 5 or 6, erm, 6 or 7, perhaps 8 or 9 months?
 
Korky


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We wash ours just about every time we wash the van. This winter after 5 months on site in Spain everything was covered in red sand. Joan got on the roof and cleaned very mark off it and then polished it. As usual when you do things like this it started to rain just as she finished.

The awning canopy & Safari Room also needed attention as it was covered with sand on the outside but also had developed black mould marks on the inside (brand new awning after the other one was damaged). 

Living in a desert region had its own problems, but no algae.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rosalan said:


> While you do not mention what kind of French 'files' you have on your bonnet (could this be a straw boater?) there is some good news about washing your van. Some sites do have washing facilities, not many it is true but there are some with hoses etc.
> There is also a new dry wash (really), that does not require water, QD and Wikinsons amongst others stock it.
> Alan


They are french flies - I am no fly expert I'm afraid.

So, you pick up a couple of gallons of this wash thing, and then scrub the van all over do you? And how does it swill clean? Do you need a massive roll of j cloths?

I always thought you get a bucket of warm soapy water, scrub, then wash off with a hose - but I have a problem with having no hose, as I live in a flat.

Or, should I just leave it dirty?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Heather/Chloe
Do I have to tell you everything?
You do as everyone else seems to do; you find a man to do it! :twisted: 
Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Dear Heather/Chloe
> Do I have to tell you everything?
> You do as everyone else seems to do; you find a man to do it! :twisted:
> Alan


Are you available Alan?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

HeatherChloe said:


> Are you available Alan?


I belive he just volunteered. 

Some garages have DIY outdoor lots where you can wash your car. Perhaps some have room enough for a motorhome?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoops!
Walked into that one.........  

er?


Sorry! I am married and my wife already has a lifetimes tasks for me to fail. :roll: 

Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Sorry! I am married and my wife already has a lifetimes tasks for me to fail. :roll:
> 
> Alan


They're always married, aren't they?????

I'm going to a CL site on the weekend for 5 vans on a farm - maybe I can charm the farmer. Perhaps he has no farmer's wife.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HC,

Tie that dog of yours to a long pole and then dip into a bucket of warm soapy water. Move backwards and forwards vigorously across the top of the van, then rinse with clean water (the van AND the dog).


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

747 said:


> Tie that dog of yours to a long pole and then dip into a bucket of warm soapy water. Move backwards and forwards vigorously across the top of the van, then rinse with clean water (the van AND the dog).


Not funny.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

On first washing the roof of my M/H (Autosleepers Mercedes Surrey) at 6 month old I found about 10 "star cracks" at various locations on the roof which were repaired by Autosleepers under warrenty so now I wash and inspect the roof every 6 months


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

*cleaned my roof last Friday-what did i find ?*

Thanks to members talking about cleaning roofs i thought why not ?. Got on the top and found my Camos was only stuck on with one out of four legs. On investigating the plates that stuck to the roof were not keyed with sandpaper, they were as smooth as glass. Sorted it over the weekend and its well and truly on now. The Camos has done 7,000 miles up there, how long has it been lose? Just shows you we do take things for granted.
Right job done where are those Eurotunnel tickets? 8)

Regards Vic


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Cleaning the Roof*

I do mine nearly every week!
LOL

I know what you mean, some people dont look after their vans
at all, prob to match the scruffy dog sharing the front passenger seat...ahem


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

What do you use for bringing back the sheen, the roof of our aviano is fine, it's just the rear of the roof that forms the top of the back wall, I know you can't see it, but I can when I'm up there and it annoys me, it's all dull and streaky, have polished it three times but still very dull, do I need to use a compound or similar?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Be warned, Its not just on ferries that your roof is visible and I apologise profusely for introducing a pic of a caravan (right side, in foregound) but it was ours, not long before we moved across to the motorhome.

We were on CC Troutbeck, just off the A66 in Cumbria and were next to the inlaws in their MH.

I was awaiting surgery to remove a piece of Articular Cartiledge that had broken off my right femur and was unable to climb ladders.... and that is the excuse I'm vehemently defending   



Ken.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

bognormike said:


> no, I do mine a couple of times a year - I can see the roof from my bedroom window :lol:


I'm with Mike - twice ayear - I can also see mine from a bedroom window !!

Harry


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Actually, this week as I got into the motorhome, the manager of the pub opposite rushed over to me and knocked on the window.

He said - did I know that there was a dead pigeon on my roof?


----------

